# I’m Not Moved On



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 21, 2018)

*I’m Not Moved On*
by Robert T. Muller, _Trauma Blog, York University_
February 21, 2018

                                                                                                                In May 2015, former English footballer Rio Ferdinand lost  his wife to cancer. In order to deal with the overwhelming pain and  grief, Ferdinand joined a support group with other men who have also  experienced the loss of their loved ones’. This powerful video attempts  to shatter the many widely-held beliefs about men and their emotions. It  also emphasizes the need for the development of supportive programs  that provide men struggling with grief the opportunity to heal from  their traumatic experiences and acquire healthy coping mechanisms.


----------

